# FireFox 3.5 Supports HTML5



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 30, 2009)

Since we were just talking about HTML 5 support in the SilverLight thread I though I would post this. FireFox 3.5 RC supports HTML 5. 

http://www.slate.com/id/2221756/

Since FireFox has a major market share, this well mean great things for HTML 5 support and standards.

Be sure to download it (http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.5/releasenotes/), and check out the demo (http://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/demos/). Some really cool stuff. I really like the Video + CSS stuff.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 3, 2009)

i was just about to post this 


screw trying to learn all of this xHTML,dHTML, HTML, CSS, flash, im waiting for HTML 5


----------

